# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ??????????Good to go??????????

## dupa95

Here it is

----------


## FREAK

lookin good dupa i still got a [email protected] load of d-bols but will be ordering some test tho

----------


## FREAK

> lookin good dupa i still got a [email protected] load of d-bols but will be ordering some test tho


keep me informed

----------


## soccer#3

do something about ur nails man.. jk haha

im lookin to get some of their stuff too

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

FAKE! Even the labels are printed backwards  :2jk:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## southmadejd

Dupa,

Let me know how this gear works out for you. I am looking at using them also.

South

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

good.

----------


## dupa95

i will be doing a cycle log for sure.

----------


## RBIZZY

looks good to go. just like mine. did you check everything out on there website and also check batch reports?

----------


## dupa95

Not yet but wil do

----------


## dupa95

The # on the orals check out but the # on the vials do not??????????????

----------


## RBIZZY

make sure your reading the numbers and letters right... some of the letters and numbers on mine look like you could easily get them mixed up with some other letter or number.... i had that prob at first... my o looked like a zero.

----------


## RBIZZY

its "GO" at the end not "G ZERO"

----------


## redz

I have that stuff too working great for me so far  :Smilie:  Plex is good to go!

----------


## dupa95

> its "GO" at the end not "G ZERO"


Yup you right Thank you Rbizzy The gear IS good to go

----------


## Coop77

Their test hurts like a bitch

----------


## RBIZZY

i use the there deca and test e, im not sure wich one it is, but one of them hurt worse than the other brand i have used.... i thought it would go away after the first few, but damn.... its not real bad, but it always feals bruised untill the next shot and so on...

----------


## texasmk4

DUPA please keep me updated with your progress i am about to get my hands no some of those good plex stuff.

----------


## SmallSucks

me and a buddy are on there gear right now, Its Good To Go.....

----------


## RBIZZY

i have been on for 7 injections, 2 a week of test e 500mg and deca 500mg, and 50mg of d-bol a day, and im up 12lbs.....so far so good.

----------


## dupa95

Nice!

----------


## RANA

> i have been on for 7 injections, 2 a week of test e 500mg and deca 500mg, and 50mg of d-bol a day, and im up 12lbs.....so far so good.


Glad to hear, I can't wait to start mine

----------


## feanixco

I just had my first injection of Test C from this lab. It will be my first cycle ever.....I'm glad to hear other people had good results with this stuff.

----------


## RANA

> I just had my first injection of Test C from this lab. It will be my first cycle ever.....I'm glad to hear other people had good results with this stuff.


Glad to hear, I am waiting for my Test E to come in. They offered me Test C a few weeks ago because they ran out of Test E. I wanted to wait for my Test E

----------


## Big

> Glad to hear, I am waiting for my Test E to come in. They offered me Test C a few weeks ago because they ran out of Test E. I wanted to wait for my Test E


I think they are out of test c as well, I got the last of it, unless they have restocked.

----------


## bigboomer

I just recieved some test c last week, it took a little longer than usual the must of got some more in. Great lab only complant is the injection site hurts longer with this lab than others,after injection only. Up to 4 days my leg is sore as hell.????

----------


## soccer#3

> I just recieved some test c last week, it took a little longer than usual the must of got some more in. Great lab only complant is the injection site hurts longer with this lab than others,after injection only. Up to 4 days my leg is sore as hell.????


ur gettin injection pain from cyp from this ugl?

----------


## soccer#3

> I think they are out of test c as well, I got the last of it, unless they have restocked.


u bastard! i was gonna get some of that  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bigboomer

> ur gettin injection pain from cyp from this ugl?


Yep with the cyp, the actual injection cant feel a thing, its after injection a few hours later the injection spot gets really sore. Usually thats normal, but with this ugl it lasts at least 3-4 days. I dont know why usually with others labs the next day im not sore at all. Anyone else notice this??

----------


## dupa95

> Yep with the cyp, the actual injection cant feel a thing, its after injection a few hours later the injection spot gets really sore. Usually thats normal, but with this ugl it lasts at least 3-4 days. I dont know why usually with others labs the next day im not sore at all. Anyone else notice this??


Yup same here.

----------


## soccer#3

that makes me wonder what their prop must be like... ouch

----------


## Big

I guess everyone is different, I'm using their test c and tren a and I don't have any soreness from either one.

----------


## RANA

> I guess everyone is different, I'm using their test c and tren a and I don't have any soreness from either one.


It's because you are a bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I mean a BIG bad ass!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Big

> It's because you are a bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I mean a BIG bad ass!!!!!!!!!


I wish that was it  :Smilie: 
Even when I started cycling I used some prop that a buddy couldn't handle, and it didn't bother me at all. I think some people just aren't bothered by it. I would trade that for better genetics though.

----------


## RANA

> I wish that was it 
> Even when I started cycling I used some prop that a buddy couldn't handle, and it didn't bother me at all. I think some people just aren't bothered by it. I would trade that for better genetics though.


Shit, I would love to be one of those guys that can eat anything and not gain fat but still gain muscle. I have a couple of friends like that, it really pisses me off. I am very curious how my 1st cycle will effect my body, I am so excited, I guess this old man will see.

----------


## feanixco

> Yep with the cyp, the actual injection cant feel a thing, its after injection a few hours later the injection spot gets really sore. Usually thats normal, but with this ugl it lasts at least 3-4 days. I dont know why usually with others labs the next day im not sore at all. Anyone else notice this??


My injection was painless but my butt has been pretty sore the past two days. I thought it was normal with this being my first cycle ever...

----------


## plzr8

> I just recieved some test c last week, it took a little longer than usual the must of got some more in. Great lab only complant is the injection site hurts longer with this lab than others,after injection only. Up to 4 days my leg is sore as hell.????


i too am in the same boat with the extreme soreness, but have buddies who have no issues. defintely user dependent.

no longer use this lab...might try cutting it with some oil in the future tho...

----------


## bigboomer

> i too am in the same boat with the extreme soreness, but have buddies who have no issues. defintely user dependent.
> 
> no longer use this lab...might try cutting it with some oil in the future tho...


Glad im not the only one, yeah maybe in the future imay try cutting it with some oil. But its tolerable for now

----------


## feanixco

I am walking around looking like I was prison raped.

----------


## RANA

> I am walking around looking like I was *prison raped*.


Oh, the good old days

----------


## testisbest

make sure all ya'll that are currently on the newer batches keep everybody updated with the results. I was going to try their eq but I see they're having issues with their sustaplex and I'll hold off to wait for the reviews.

----------


## Second2None

why is it leaving people all fuked up like this

----------


## Second2None

my tren a 2 have that new cap and the other 1 has an old looking flip-top cap, weird.
someone told me he asked the remailer why it was like that and they said they ran low and they make there own but i was g2g, they responded

----------


## ecto9

Been thinking about that lab. Want to wait till they get there BA levels straightened out though.

----------


## RANA

I have heard good stuff about this lab, I will try my stuff in the next week or two

----------


## feanixco

This gear is crippling. Although this is my first cycle and I have virgin muscles I am in a lot of discomfort. My glutes weren't so bad but my thighs and delts are destroyed. I could barely walk for about 3 days and everyone at my office kept asking me what was wrong. What do I continue to tell them if I have to make up something new for the next 11 weeks?

----------


## RBD85

any updates with this lab?

----------


## FREAK

yup its good to go

----------


## ChuckLee

They are great products, I'm on them and I have the tren ready to be shoot in my muscles!! yup yup
Maybe the orals are a bit underdosed tho...

CL

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i've heard it works, but it leaves bruises & knots like crazy......

----------


## ChuckLee

> i've heard it works, but it leaves bruises & knots like crazy......


Never happened to me

----------


## feanixco

The injections have gotten better. I just had virgin muscles before. I have made decent gains from Test C.

----------


## CheddaNips

Dupa your shit looks good, but beware of this lab, it is an a downward sprial.

----------


## RANA

> Dupa your shit looks good, but beware of this lab, it is an a downward sprial.


Serious, I was going to make an other order in about 2-3 weeks

----------


## feanixco

I placed another order last month.....I got most of the Test P but they still owe me 4 units of NPP. Supposedly it was sent domestic about 3 weeks ago but I haven't gotten it.

----------


## feanixco

Selective scammer. I have ordered a few times now and my last order (good size) never showed up after a few months. They told me a reshipment was sent. Never got it. Half of the order was supposed to be sent domestic. Since then i have given them 2 fresh addresses and nothing at either of them. 
I guess its my own fault because they owed me a few vials that never showed and I ordered a lot more in the interim.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

they are definitly not a selective scammer everyone i know who uses them always get there stuff you must got your stuff from a none legitament place that trys to sell them off

----------


## feanixco

> they are definitly not a selective scammer everyone i know who uses them always get there stuff you must got your stuff from a none legitament place that trys to sell them off


I have ordered from that exact same source before and got stuff.

I guess I should have been more clear without giving to much away. The lab itself is not a scam....just having a lot of problems with the specific remailer.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

ha k gotcha

----------


## 92whitelx

I am on their test e and out of three weeks of injections only been sore maybe a day or two out of all the injections. Really good product

----------


## SnaX

From what I have seen, the tops have the same lab symbol on them as is on the labels. The tops in these pics say "flip up, tear"
So are these tops a recent change?

----------


## feanixco

They changed the tops a few months ago.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

yeah they chabnged there labels and tops now but they still giving out old ones cuz they aint out of that batch yet

----------


## Coop77

the vials, labels, oil color have all changed numerous times

----------


## binder

how do you get the test E? a lot of this stuff says europe or canada only....wtf

----------


## feanixco

> how do you get the test E? a lot of this stuff says europe or canada only....wtf


Can't ask that...please read the rules.

----------


## SnaX

> how do you get the test E? a lot of this stuff says europe or canada only....wtf


You see, I would just ban people like this.

Do you think he got a PM from someone saying they can hook him up?

----------


## Amorphic

> You see, I would just ban people like this.
> 
> Do you think he got a PM from someone saying they can hook him up?


agreed. we should have a zero tolerance policy for questions of this nature.

regarding the lab, as old as this thread is...i'll never use their stuff again. Way too much BA and my stuff produced zero results.

they are tanking hard

----------


## PT

your gear should be good but beware they are having serious problems. i think the problems are because of a few dealers and not the main company but everyone uses them. i have been hearing alot about underdosed gear lately, especially there sustaplex

----------


## binder

i think you misread my question.

i wasn't asking like "please sell it to me"

my question was, there are ppl from places getting the stuff that a certain local will only sell to certain locations. i was curious if there was a way around this or am i missing something comletely. the stuff i can't find here local is actually the stuff that isn't technically going to be shipped to this area.

i'm not that dumb as to just post on here asking that. i DID read the rules. i guess at 1 am the wording of that question didn't sound so crazy at the time.

maybe the question should be more like:

will they really not ship to that location, or are ppl ordering it and it's still getting there even though it claims to not be available?

----------


## feanixco

I cannot comment on this as I don't know what source you are talking about. You do need to be careful because even this can be considered as fishing for a source. Be prepared to get emails and PM's from scammers.

In regard to this lab I have some Test P and hopefully I will get my NPP. I have already done 1 cycle with Test C with decent results.




> regarding the lab, as old as this thread is...i'll never use their stuff again. Way too much BA and my stuff produced zero results.


Did you do the Test P / NPP cycle like you had been talking about? That sucks if you didn't see any results.

----------


## poppasquat

bummer this lab is going down. i was ready to place an order.......
anyone please update on newer purchase quality

----------


## CeeLo

Dang, I just wish I could get some info on where to get the soreness from. I'm gonna hold out though and work on some other things and take my time. I'm doing the HRT thinkg right now and I'm going see how that works out and get my diet down right.

----------


## binder

> I cannot comment on this as I don't know what source you are talking about. You do need to be careful because even this can be considered as fishing for a source. Be prepared to get emails and PM's from scammers.


ah, thanks for the heads up. ya, i'm definately not fishing for a source. i was just confused as to if this certain source just posts that stuff for liability or if they honestly will not ship to areas they say they don't ship to. some places just put that in public view so it looks ok, but in reality they'll ship it to anywhere.

----------


## feanixco

> regarding the lab, as old as this thread is...i'll never use their stuff again. Way too much BA and my stuff produced zero results.


I recommend that you contact the supplier and ask them before placing a order. I would suggest that you be weary of buying this specific lab because of the issues as of late. I will update if I actually receive the rest of my stuff but I doubt it. It has been 4-5 months and multiple addresses.

----------


## Amorphic

> I recommend that you contact the supplier and ask them before placing a order. I would suggest that you be weary of buying this specific lab because of the issues as of late. I will update if I actually receive the rest of my stuff but I doubt it. It has been 4-5 months and multiple addresses.


yeah it was prop and npp.

----------


## feanixco

> regarding the lab, as old as this thread is...i'll never use their stuff again. Way too much BA and my stuff produced zero results.


.

Wow, that sucks. I was planning to run the exact same cycle.

----------

